# Need urgent help with car!



## willandjack (Jul 27, 2009)

Hello all!

We have finally moved to Spain and have discovered the bus service to be awful!!!

As we live far away from our work we need someway of getting to and from work and generally getting around!

Does anyone know of any cars for sale or for rental in the San Pedro Alacantara area!?

We are getting pretty desperate and waiting over 3 hours in total per day to travel 3KM!

We would even consider cheap Scooters if anyone can help!?

Our budget is €750 or even cheaper if possible!!

Thanks guys!


----------



## loquito (Mar 31, 2009)

willandjack said:


> Hello all!
> 
> We have finally moved to Spain and have discovered the bus service to be awful!!!
> 
> ...


Ummm, isn't 3km just 1.5 km each way? 
Which would just be 20 mins at most on foot each way.


----------



## willandjack (Jul 27, 2009)

well in the searing heat its not particularly nice turning up to work sweating buckets. And also the roads aren't particularly safe to walk on! We also need to get around at weekends etc! Anyone got any constructive advice?


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

willandjack said:


> well in the searing heat its not particularly nice turning up to work sweating buckets. And also the roads aren't particularly safe to walk on! We also need to get around at weekends etc! Anyone got any constructive advice?


Gat a copy of the Sur in English or see their website wwwsurinenglish.com . Failing that get the Friday Ad


----------



## angelmouse (Aug 19, 2009)

Try these car rental companies, you may get lucky.
hellehollis
tigercarrental
Good luck.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm not sure what you'd get for €750, but it probably wont be brilliant. When I was looking for a car 18 months ago, even rusty old heaps were over €1,000, to get something half decent you would have needed to have spent around €5000. It seemed then that second hand cars were more expensive here than in the UK - HOWEVER, that was before the credit crunch, car crisis etc..!!!??? So who knows. First thing to do is google and get an idea of prices and car sales in your area. Then look thru some newspaper classifieds, sur in english, friday ad etc, you maybe lucky and catch someone whos going back to the UK and in a hurry to get rid!!

Also there are some issues with paperwork that make buying a car over here more complicated and expensive than the UK, but I'm not sure what they are, check that before buying, cos its something about owners debts being carried over on the car ?????????

Jo xxx


----------



## rotarise (Aug 18, 2009)

yeah jojo gave you good advice also check this website most people have great scooters at great prices... MIL ANUNCIOS.COM: segundamano, anuncios gratis, empleo, contactos, servicios, clasificados, segunda mano... check your area and you´ll find something.


----------



## DH1875 (Feb 21, 2009)

You are going to struggle to get even an old banger out here on a budget of €750. Cars are very expensive. Remember that any car you buy will need to have the papers transfered over and you will be expected to pay for that at a cost of between €150 and €200.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2009)

You will get a UK plated car for that but will be pushed to get a Spanish registered car.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

willandjack said:


> Hello all!
> 
> We have finally moved to Spain and have discovered the bus service to be awful!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Guys

Good to see that you are finally here! hope everything else is going well for you ... Im surprised that you have found the bus service to be awful !?!?!? I use public transport every day from Estepona all the way to Malaga and have to say its brilliant! (apart from the almost 200 kilometres I do every day!!! )

Im sure you have done this already  but have you checked out you are using he best route ? service provider ? Im staggered that its taking all that time to do such a small journey .... the local bus services in particular are generally pretty frequent and reliable!

Sue


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hi there!
so, you made it!
Didn't you say you'd tell us the awful truth about your jobs when you were finally here...???
(I'm the wierdo with the kitchen by the way, remember?)
Hope you settle in soon and iron out all the problems.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Get yourself a couple of push bikes 
Just a short ride



willandjack said:


> Hello all!
> 
> We have finally moved to Spain and have discovered the bus service to be awful!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

hey, what about one of those little aixum things???

Jo xxx


----------



## rotarise (Aug 18, 2009)

i´ve got a great deal that you would like that i was browasing and saw . its €550 which leaves you some money to pay registration !!
MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Suzuki Baleno


----------



## willandjack (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey Guys!

Thank you for all your help! Apologies for not getting back to you sooner, we only have very limited access to the internet at the moment!

We have found a Jersey registered car we want to buy for €750. Now Im clueless on the registering side of things, we asked the seller (who was English as well) about registering and he said you dont need to, you just need insurance! Is this true or are we going to end up with a big fine for driving the car illegally?! 

Any help again, would be very much appreciated! 

Thanks,


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

willandjack said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> Thank you for all your help! Apologies for not getting back to you sooner, we only have very limited access to the internet at the moment!
> 
> ...


Hi boys ... lovely to hear from you.

You need to check this out 100% with someone who really knows ! YOU DO HAVE TO DO OTHER STUFF OTHER THAN INSURE IT! so they arent being honest with you! All cars after being in spain for more than 6 months should be re registered onto Spanish plates - otherwise its illegal to have it here. Even with that done the current owner has to provide you with the registration docs and then it has to be registered in the new owners name.......Im sure there is a big thread about this only a week old! if you have a quick look Im sure its titled Insuring my car here or something similar but there is some stuff on there about registration.

Remember Im a girl  so you need one of the clued up boys to get on here and give you the complete list of do´´s and dont´´s ..... but dont get this one as it stands now!!!

Sue


----------



## willandjack (Jul 27, 2009)

Thank you for your response Sue! Helpful as ever! 

We really need to get clued up I think! This guy seems to be not telling us the whole story... 

I did look at the other thread, but it seems to be slightly different circumstances, as we will be buying a car with Spanish plates already!


----------



## alicanteman (Aug 31, 2009)

Not too sure of your area but try compraventa (you´ll need to google it as I can´t include urls yet) , one of the biggest second hand goods portals in spain. For your budget, I would have thought your best bet is to go for a moped / scooter, you´d pick up a fairly decent one second hand and also a great deal cheaper to run than a car!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

willandjack said:


> Thank you for your response Sue! Helpful as ever!
> 
> We really need to get clued up I think! This guy seems to be not telling us the whole story...
> 
> I did look at the other thread, but it seems to be slightly different circumstances, as we will be buying a car with Spanish plates already!


Hiya

Have a look at these two sites for starters .... may help you on your way!

Sue 

Driving your car, buying a car in Spain | Legal guide provided by English-speaking Spanish lawyers with iAbogado, Spain

Buying a car in spain, the laws on buying a car in spain, driving in spain, live in spain, visit spain


----------



## willandjack (Jul 27, 2009)

Yeah, we did consider Scooters, but it would be no good for airport runs etc. 

But thank you for your help!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

BE VERY CAREFUL- there was a time when you could NOT re-register a Jersey registered car for love nor money here! Spain would not recognise the orginal paperwork. 

I went through this 7/8 years ago for a friend. Derek thought about putting it first onto UK plates but then the gestor said that he "feared" that the Spanish authorities could view that as a marriage of convenience and reject the application. In the end he went back to the Channel Islands and sold it there. 

To be quite BLUNT - you have been lied to. You would have to re-register it but whether it can be done is another situation - perhaps a Catch 22?


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> hey, what about one of those little aixum things???
> 
> Jo xxx


jo don't let a golden chance like this pass by  sell SELL SELLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> jo don't let a golden chance like this pass by  sell SELL SELLLLLLLLLLLLL


I draw the line at an Aixum Shawn!! Altho I've seen a sweet little pink one in the town that looks quite fun!!! I'd wanna get a sports kit for it tho



Jo xx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I draw the line at an Aixum Shawn!! Altho I've seen a sweet little pink one in the town that looks quite fun!!! I'd wanna get a sports kit for it tho
> 
> 
> 
> Jo xx


my 13 year old wants one next year when she does her moped licence



not pink though.............




have you seen the price of them:jaw::jaw:


----------

